# Demasoni Aggression



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

Do you think Demasoni would be better kept with little or no caves so there would be less territorial aggression or an abudant amount of rocks and caves. I read an article that said it was best to keep them with sparse decoration. I like alot of rocks and caves but would be willing to open up the water also to help keep the aggression down.

Here is the article I was referring to...

http://www.gcca.net/fom/Pseudotropheus_demasoni.htm


----------



## vegasdays101 (Oct 7, 2006)

How many do you have?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

Started out with 18...down to 9 in two months and have 20 juveniles arriving tommorrow.
It was a newly cycled tank when I introduced the 18.
75G tank.


----------



## vegasdays101 (Oct 7, 2006)

Mine did fine with lots of rock. I had a decent amount of other fish as well to stir up the mix. I would just keep an eye on them. Seems like you have enough fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like lots of rock and so do some other Demasoni keepers like Joea. However, Cichlidaholic has kept them with success with limited rockwork. I don't think there is enough results that always go one way or another to tell you. Try it...you can always add or subtract.

Every time you change the rocks however, your tank will be in an uproar for several weeks. A change could make it better or worse...but it will definitely change, LOL.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

i'm in the process of setting up a 40 gallon 14 demasoni tnak myself. 
i had planned ona couple large piles of rocks. I doubt i can make 14 caves with smaller rocks in the tank i'm using. 
oh well. I'll just have to see what happens


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I initially had a ton of rocks in my demasoni tank. They were young, and it seemed I never saw them...They were always hiding in the rocks.

I removed the rocks to force them out in the open more, not to decrease aggression. I never really had any aggression problems with mine, but I was extremely fortunate and wound up with 5 males and 15 females.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

Maddog said:


> i'm in the process of setting up a 40 gallon 14 demasoni tnak myself.
> i had planned ona couple large piles of rocks. I doubt i can make 14 caves with smaller rocks in the tank i'm using.
> oh well. I'll just have to see what happens


Even though you make a cave for each one don't mean they are going to like it. 10 of them will want the same cave and they will fuss over it. Your cave is better than my cave kinda thing.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

ah true... 
so what do you think is my best bet. 
single species 40 inch long, getting 14 of them.

right now i have a smal pile of coral on on side. i was thinking of a larger rock pile on some side, leading slowly over to the coral...
so it would more be liek a pile of rocks as apposed to caves.. maybe no one iwll have a home, lol.

How did you actuly sex them. i heard it is incredibly hard. and because they are all the same, females can look like males to hide, etc. 
only way i'm goignt o be abel to tell females is if they are holding, lol.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a 60gallon mbuna tank any my 18 demasoni LOVE rocks. I have lace rocks so it is easier for me to make caves and such. When my demasoni were young it didnt really matter to them if they had no rocks or rocks in the tank. But once they got order i notice they got a more aggressive because they want to breed. Females and Males look exactly a like. You can try venting them.


----------

